# macbook pro: Probleme de sortie audio



## manoush (7 Janvier 2010)

bonjours, 
je n'ai pas trouvé de post similaire a celui-ci alors voila mon probleme.
J'ai récement acheté un macbook pro que je branchais a une chaine hifi par le biais d'une prise casque, au début tout se passait bien le son était nickel. Mais maintenant lorsque je branche le cable a la prise casque le son sort des hauts parleurs externes et de meme lorsque je branche des écouteurs! le probleme est arrivé sans raison particuliere (il me semble).
Quelqu'un peut m'aider?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2010)

Les prises de sortie audio des MacBook Pro semblent sensibles et ont tendance à rester bloquer en sortie numérique (on le voit en regardant à l'intérieur de la prise. Si on voit une lumière rouge, c'est que la prise s'est bloquée sur le mode sortie audio optique, au lieu d'analogique)

Une astuce semble être de passer un cure-dent en bois dans la prise doucement, ou de brancher une prise jack et de la redébrancher DOUCEMENT.... pour que le Mac détecte que ce n'est PAS une prise numérique optique qui a été insérée.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2010)

très probablement ca
et peut etre aussi un cafouillage dans les fichiers gestion de son ( preferences systeme et configuration audio midi)


----------



## manoush (7 Janvier 2010)

le probleme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de lumiere rouge dans ma prise! le cure dents peut il quand meme fonctionner? sinon pour les préférences systeme et configuration midi pourrais tu me donner plus d'info? Je viens tout juste d'avoir un mac et je ne connais pas encore tout^^
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2010)

ouvrir 
les preferences systeme et aller dans la section son
(t'as plein d'acces , dock , menu en haut , fenetre finder)

ouvrir configuration audio midi  ( dans utilitaires)
et regarder ce qui est listé detecté
( voir aussi les sujets sur chaines hifi et / ou casque et configuration audio midi)


----------



## manoush (7 Janvier 2010)

il semblerais que je n'ai pas acces a l'audio midi! lorsque je vais dans "son" dans les préféreces systeme, j'ai le choix entre les onglets effets sonores, sortie et entrée. Dans la selection des periphériques de sortie audio je ne peu que choisir les hauts parleurs internes. je ne cherche pas bien ou il y a un autre probleme?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2010)

cela veut dire que soit le fichier est naze ( et ne voit pas la chaine)
soit que la prise est naze
soit qu'il y a un réglage  special haut parleur ( sans  doute)
faudrait lire les sujets là dessus

 j'ai pas de HP de chaine car   bien que j'ai physiquement  de vrais HP externes   ils ont un statut à part car partie integrale de mon mac( les boules du tournesoll)


----------



## dambo (7 Janvier 2010)

Juste pour info, le son de mon macbook fonctionne très bien et je n'ai pas non plus "utilitaires midi" dans les préférences sons :mouais:

D'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais eu ... Veux-tu parler de configuration audio et midi dans le dossier utilitaires ?


----------



## manoush (7 Janvier 2010)

je pense que la prise cable doit etre naze puisque meme les ecouteurs ne fonctionnent pas! un peu frustrant sachant que je l'ai acheté a noel =(
Merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2010)

nonon , pas forcement
je me souviens avoir survolé  des sujets là dessus
ca semble HS mais non
( un peu du même ordre que ce que pointe remy )

exemples parmi d'autres
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sortie-audio-sur-mon-imac-comment-faire-271022.html
http://forums.macg.co/musique/jack-sortie-son-hs-265287.html
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-sortie-audio-bloquee-en-optique-183345.html
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-de-son-288950.html


----------



## ttarth (1 Mai 2015)

Ceci est une nouvelle demande d'aide svp je ne sais plus à qui m'adresser
Le son de mon ordi (un TOSHIBA Satelite  L750D/L755D se coupe chaque fois quelques secondes voire 1 minute après le lancement d'un document audio pourtant, quand je branche le casque il joue normalement,  sans aucune discontinuité. Qui peut m'aider svp. Je ne peux dc pas utiliser mon ordi sans casque. Merci d'avance.
---pas d'adresse mail en clair---


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2015)

ttarth a dit:


> Ceci est une nouvelle demande d'aide svp je ne sais plus à qui m'adresser


Le mieux est quand même d'aller dans un forum PC pour que tu sois aidé 

 PS j'ai édité ton post et enlevé ton adresse mail en clair (à éviter - les robots - le spam - toussa)


----------

